# Best Modern Language for Bible Study?



## zpkruis (Feb 25, 2014)

I need to take a modern language for college. I already have quite a bit of ancient Greek and Hebrew. Between Spanish, Italian, and French, which would be most valuable? I'm thinking specifically in the arena of Biblical studies. Any thoughts?


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 25, 2014)

When you say biblical studies, are you including ministry opportunities etc...? If so, Spanish would seem to be the obvious choice (but maybe I'm misunderstanding the question).


----------



## Logan (Feb 25, 2014)

Are you thinking about being able to read some theological writings in the original languages?


----------



## Somerset (Feb 25, 2014)

German would probably be the best for theology, I'm assuming that Dutch isn't available. Spanish and Italian would be useful for RC material - if you class RC material as useful.


----------

